# New Build to replace HTiB



## SubGrim (Jan 11, 2012)

After reading the forums and other related information for the last few days :nerd: (Haven't even gotten to wiring yet onder: )
I have made some choices in my upcoming build, I just like a bit more info for peace of mind.
I will be buying this piece by piece over time. Living room is 18L X 12W X 8H-other side is 14H, One side of the living is open to the door way and stairs. Budget is about $1200 for the first 2.1 I could go more just depending.

For AVR I am going with the Onkyo TX-NR709 (Unless some could tell me why I should get the 809)
I would like Flooring Standing Speaker I love the look of them. New Egg deal on Polk Monitor 60's
Subs I just don't understand enough even after reading lol

I am also in the market for a 46" TV that will last me till I can buy the OLEDS at a price I can afford lol. The TV has it's own budget. My wife watches lots of movies with the kids and I am heavy gamer so _plasma is a no go_.
Edit : Seems after much reading I was wrong about plasma.
It is what I am replacing - poor thing lol -Any Insight to my problem would be great thanks.
:spend:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 709 would be a great choices and provides all the flexibility to build an amazing HT. Newegg's prices on the Polk's is amazing and should leave plenty for a quality Subwoofer. I would top it off with an HSU Research VTF-2 MKIV Subwoofer and revel in just how much better this HT sounds than the HTIB you are currently using.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## SubGrim (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Jack, yeah I am reading about the VTF-2 MKIV right now the reviews are great! The review on Polk's own forums is pretty funny. The price tag also fills the left of budget rather well and also gives me a very good reference point so can learn a big more about the kinda of sub I need :TT


----------



## SubGrim (Jan 11, 2012)

After reading comparisons and a few more sites/posts I went with the HSU VTF-2 MKIV, i was very close to getting the outlaws but they were no longer on sale. Got all the cables messed up on some the banana plugs didn't notice the Polk Monitor 60's were 5 way binding posts so I am going to have to order some more later :rant: :spend:

Would anyone be a kind soul point me in the right direction for satellites so I can build the pot back up. 

I will update with photo's hopefully once I get them.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
By Satellite, do you mean Surround Speakers? If so, I definitely would use Polks for them as well. Always best to use the same brand for all channels. Also, awesome choice on the Subwoofer. You are going to love it and I really think it will be an epiphany as so few have even heard Subwoofers that play down to the lowest octave.

I would also lookout for deals on Klipschs at Newegg as well. That is if you have not already ordered the Polks. I love how efficient they are. You can get ear bleeding SPL's at shockingly low power output. If Movies are the main purpose, I would go with them over Polk personally. I do think Polks are better for both Movies and Music however.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> By Satellite, do you mean Surround Speakers? If so, I definitely would use Polks for them as well. Always best to use the same brand for all channels. Also, awesome choice on the Subwoofer. You are going to love it and I really think it will be an epiphany as so few have even heard Subwoofers that play down to the lowest octave.
> 
> I would also lookout for deals on Klipschs at Newegg as well. That is if you have not already ordered the Polks. I love how efficient they are. You can get ear bleeding SPL's at shockingly low power output. If Movies are the main purpose, I would go with them over Polk personally. I do think Polks are better for both Movies and Music however.
> ...


That's a first JJ. The first time I've ever not agreed with your opinion that is. I really think the new Klipsch reference line gets a bad rap for it's music performance. I've heard many a speaker costing multiple times more than my RF-82 ii's and for the money think they stack up nicely for both movies and music. Just my opinion.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

JBrax said:


> That's a first JJ. The first time I've ever not agreed with your opinion that is. I really think the new Klipsch reference line gets a bad rap for it's music performance. I've heard many a speaker costing multiple times more than my RF-82 ii's and for the money think they stack up nicely for both movies and music. Just my opinion.


I understand. I am a huge fan of Klipsch and have had the chance to listen to what is now known as the Heritage Line (K-Horn, LaScalla) and they are magnificent for anything. However, with more entry level Klipschs, I have found that the Highs are quite prominent. I love it for Movies, but can be difficult for Music.

I have recommended Klipsch perhaps more than any Speaker Brand. And of course, my assessment of their Music Performance is my opinion which is why I wrote personally. Also, the References you have are much more expensive than the ones that would cost close to the Polk Audio's. So keep that in mind.


----------



## SubGrim (Jan 11, 2012)

Quick update went and got 2 sets monitor 30's and the CS2 Series II that was on sale this weekend on newegg.

Retail price $1100
Cost to me $260
Savings $840 

I just couldn't pass that up lol. So in 2 weeks I will have 7.1 rather then a 2.1 :heehee: now I have plenty of time to save for the second sub :bigsmile:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> I understand. I am a huge fan of Klipsch and have had the chance to listen to what is now known as the Heritage Line (K-Horn, LaScalla) and they are magnificent for anything. However, with more entry level Klipschs, I have found that the Highs are quite prominent. I love it for Movies, but can be difficult for Music.
> 
> I have recommended Klipsch perhaps more than any Speaker Brand. And of course, my assessment of their Music Performance is my opinion which is why I wrote personally. Also, the References you have are much more expensive than the ones that would cost close to the Polk Audio's. So keep that in mind.


Again you are right JJ. Your assessment was for the Polk Audio's price range and I did fail to keep that in mind. Your opinion was once again probably correct.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

For an HDTV with some gaming in mind, might I suggest one of the Panasonic's with an IPS Alpha panel. I have an entry level TC-L32C3 and consider it to be a great value TV. If you can live with a 42", one of the C, U or X series may fit your needs and allow you to save a couple of bucks to put towards that OLED.


----------



## SubGrim (Jan 11, 2012)

nova said:


> For an HDTV with some gaming in mind, might I suggest one of the Panasonic's with an IPS Alpha panel. I have an entry level TC-L32C3 and consider it to be a great value TV. If you can live with a 42", one of the C, U or X series may fit your needs and allow you to save a couple of bucks to put towards that OLED.


In fact after much reading and forum hunting it seems I was wrong about Plasma's. The top gaming HDTV's are plasma's mainly due to input lag. While not all LCD suffer from this most of them due, some plasma's do also not be bias. I am editing my first post to show that.
Panasonic seem to Reign in 32' and up models with 16 - 32 ms input lag in most of their ST models.
Most of Samsung, while great overall fail when it comes to input lag, with most of their model being 66ms input lag.
I feel enlightened after all the reading I did today lol:sn:


----------

